# Looking for JOHN WOOD



## mickb1 (May 19, 2009)

BLUE FUNNEL LINE

My dad's turning 70 this year and I'm searching for some ex-shipmates; am still hoping to find John Wood who sailed with my Dad on Blue Funnel Line out of Liverpool in early to mid 60's...have found most of his mates from MD&HB and Cunard but would be great if I could find John Wood...any ideas/info ???


----------



## Don Matheson (Mar 13, 2007)

Mick Afraid I cant help you with your search but perhaps it would help you if you mentioned the ships your dad was on and dates if known, also what your dad did on board. Sometimes these little extra things are enough to help jog someones memory. Good luck with your search and if any site can help you, its this one.

Don


----------

